# Wie kann man den code hier abändern, damit es "Array-werte" einliest und nicht Excelwerte?



## ted1990 (6. Okt 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei über Dropdown Menüs Graphen anzeigen zu lassen und bin auf dieser Vorlage gestoßen (siehe unten)
Jedoch wird hier mit Exceltabellen gearbeitet, aber ich möchte die Werte (5 stück) als array im code drinstehen haben, wie kann ich es am besten abändern?

Danke
Teddy

```
Plotly.d3.csv('https://raw.githubusercontent.com/plotly/datasets/master/gapminderDataFiveYear.csv', function(err, rows){

    function unpack(rows, key) {
        return rows.map(function(row) { return row[key]; });
    }

    var allCountryNames = unpack(rows, 'country'),
        allYear = unpack(rows, 'year'),
        allGdp = unpack(rows, 'gdpPercap'),
        listofCountries = [],
        currentCountry,
        currentGdp = [],
        currentYear = [];

    for (var i = 0; i < allCountryNames.length; i++ ){
        if (listofCountries.indexOf(allCountryNames[i]) === -1 ){
            listofCountries.push(allCountryNames[i]);
        }
    }

    function getCountryData(chosenCountry) {
        currentGdp = [];
        currentYear = [];
        for (var i = 0 ; i < allCountryNames.length ; i++){
            if ( allCountryNames[i] === chosenCountry ) {
                currentGdp.push(allGdp[i]);
                currentYear.push(allYear[i]);
            }
        }
    };

    // Default Country Data
    setBubblePlot('Afghanistan');

    function setBubblePlot(chosenCountry) {
        getCountryData(chosenCountry);

        var trace1 = {
            x: currentYear,
            y: currentGdp,
            mode: 'lines+markers',
            marker: {
                size: 12,
                opacity: 0.5
            }
        };

        var data = [trace1];

        var layout = {
            title:'Line and Scatter Plot',
            height: 400,
            width: 480
        };

        Plotly.newPlot('plotdiv', data, layout);
    };

    var innerContainer = document.querySelector('[data-num="0"'),
        plotEl = innerContainer.querySelector('.plot'),
        countrySelector = innerContainer.querySelector('.countrydata');

    function assignOptions(textArray, selector) {
        for (var i = 0; i < textArray.length;  i++) {
            var currentOption = document.createElement('option');
            currentOption.text = textArray[i];
            selector.appendChild(currentOption);
        }
    }

    assignOptions(listofCountries, countrySelector);

    function updateCountry(){
        setBubblePlot(countrySelector.value);
    }

    countrySelector.addEventListener('change', updateCountry, false);
});
```


----------



## krgewb (7. Okt 2019)

Bitte immer in Code-Tags posten.


----------



## Robat (7. Okt 2019)

Schau mal hier.


----------

